# Emergency Brake cable advice needed



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

I upgraded the ST 300 to a TH 400 short tail shaft in my 65 GTO. Looks like my original brake cables will not work due to cable now interfering with the forward universal joint. Do I have to change out all my cables to possibly ones from a 67 GTO that were equipped with this same TH 400 transmission? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

